# angeln ohne prüfung?!



## hueby (31. Mai 2007)

moin moin aus bremen. habe mal eine frage und zwar soll es in bremen eine regelung geben das bremer die in der 3. generartion in bremen leben,ohne einen fischreischein angeln können/dürfen allerdings nur dierekt an der weser.es wird vom stockangeln gesprochen.
kann mir dazu jemand was sagen oder infos geben? wäre sehr nett.
lieben gruß hueby


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln ohne prüfung?!*

Hallo,

jeder *Bremer Bürger *(egal in welcher Generation) darf nach §9 des Bremer Fischereigesetzes im Bereich des Landes Bremen an der Weser, der Lesum (flußaufwärts bis zur Straßenbrücke Bremen-Burg) und im tideabhängigen Teil der Bremerhavener Geeste mit bis zu zwei Stockangeln fischen.

Dafür benötigst du einen *Bremer Stockangelschein* (Rot statt Blau), den du beim Stadtamt bekommst. Eine Gebühr von (AFAIK) 32 EUR ist dafür fällig. Eine Stockangel ist per Definition eine Rute, eine Rolle darf aber auch dran sein ;-). Verboten sind Reusen, Netze und alles, was eben keine Angel darstellt. Keschern ist natürlich ok.

*ACHTUNG!
*- Du bekommst den Schein NICHT, wenn in deinem poliz. Führungszeugnis ein Vergehen, das mit Tierqualerei oder Verstoss gegen das Fischerei- oder Naturschutzgesetz zu tun hat eingetragen ist!
- Das Tierschutz-, Naturschutz- und Fischereigesetz des Landes Bremen solltest du gut kennen! Die Fischerei- oder Gewässeraufsicht oder auch die Polizei kann dir Fragen dazu stellen, die du korrekt beantworten können solltest!
- Du solltest die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten in deinem eigenen Interesse kennen, denn du unterliegst den genannten Gesetzen und kannst bestraft werden (u.a mit Entzug des Scheins), wenn du z.B untermassige Fische abschlägst. Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht!!!
- Im Hafengebiet darst du mit dem Bremer Stockangelschein angeln, *aber nur wenn du zuvor einen Hafenschein bei der Hafenbehörde gekauft hast!* Ich weiß nicht mehr, was der genau kostet, ca. 40 EUR.

Jeder hat seine Meinung zu diesem Gesetz, Alteingesessene und Vereinsangler hassen dieses Gesetz m.E nach meistens. Oft sehen sie es nicht ein, daß sie eine Woche lang das Seminar besucht und die Prüfung abgelegt haben und andere für 30 EUR gleich drauf los fischen dürfen. Auch finden manche, das man überhaupt erstmal in einem Verein sein sollte, um Angeln zu dürfen. Ich finde das Gesetz sehr gut, weil dadurch Leute, die Interesse am Fischen haben, es aber erstmal ausprobieren möchten nicht erst nach Holland o.ä fahren müssen, um zu schauen, ob ihnen das Angeln wirklich Spass macht. Die Leute die dabei bleiben machen den "richtigen" Angelschein dann sowieso irgendwann. Ich bin auch so einer.


----------

